# My human babies <3



## AnimalLady (Nov 24, 2015)

Just wanted to share a piece of my heart and world with you all... my little babies, how time flys!

From biggest to smallest.. Giovanni, Julian, Jayden



Jayden and Julian - Jay & Joolz <3



Giovanni doesnt like pictures too much... so I dont have many!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2015)

Three heart-breakers!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 25, 2015)

The are so handsome!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 8, 2015)

Handsome boys!! I bet they keep you on your toes!


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2015)

Very cute kids. Love their names.


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Handsome boys!! I bet they keep you on your toes!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 8, 2015)

Cute! They seem to have your smile. Am I right?


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Cute! They seem to have your smile. Am I right?


If you ask me I'd say my husbands smile, if you ask my husband he'd say you're right lol


----------

